# Raymond Newton--Marine



## Andraste (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.cornwellfuneralhomes.com/raymond-newto/

Raymond Newton, 89, Dardanelle, Arkansas.  (January 3, 1921 – March 17, 2010.)

Raymond was a marine who fought at Guadalcanal.  A quiet man who said little, but when he spoke you'd better listen carefully.

An incredible horseman who died of injuries suffered from a farm accident.

He wanted to make it to age 90...were it not for the accident, I think he would have made it to 100.

Thanks for all the horse advice, Raymond.  I took notes.

Lastly, happy trails on Unikia...together again.

http://horsesonly.com/pednotes/WL/unikia.htm


----------



## tova (Mar 25, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## metalmom (Mar 25, 2010)

Rest easy!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 25, 2010)

Condolences... Sorry for your loss, although you were lucky to have known him... RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 26, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Marine.  Condolences to you Andraste.


----------

